# Bildgröße verändern.. nur wie?



## Rokni (26. Juli 2004)

hallo, weiß einer von euch wie ich ein belibiges bild um z.b. 50% verkleinern kann? (höhe und breite) und wie ich in einem ordner die bilder rename? also z.b. im quellornder (hallo.jpg, ab.jpg, 3ka.jpg...) die dann umgewandelt werden sollen in (001.jpg, 002.jpg, 003.jpg). weiß einer von euch wie das geht?


----------



## Shakie (26. Juli 2004)

Um die Größe von Bildern in Dateien zu ändern musst du die Datei öffnen, dann die Größe des Bildes verändern und dann wieder speichern.
*Bildgröße ändern:*

Link 1
Link 2
Link 3

Alle Bilder in einem Verzeichnis umbenennen machst du am Besten mit dem FileSystemObjekt. Damit kannst du dir alle Bilder in einem Verzeichnis auflisten und sie auch umbenennen.
Das könntest du zum Beispiel so machen:

```
Private Sub BilderUmbenennen()
    Dim fso As Scripting.FileSystemObject
    Set fso = New Scripting.FileSystemObject
    Dim Verzeichnis As Scripting.Folder
    Dim Datei As Scripting.File
    
    Set Verzeichnis = fso.GetFolder("c:")
    'Alle Dateien im Verzeichnis durchgehen:
    For Each Datei In Verzeichnis.Files
        If LCase(DateiEndung(Datei.Name)) = "jpg" Then
            '-->Es ist eine JPG-Datei!
            '-->Bild umbenennen!
            Datei.Move "1234.jpg"
        End If
    End If
End Sub

Private Function DateiEndung(ByVal Dateiname As String) As String
'FUNCTION: gibt die Dateiendung einer Datei aus:
    DateiEndung = Mid$(Dateiname, InStrRev(Dateiname, ".") + 1)
End Function
```

Du musst aber noch drauf achten, dass die bereits umbenannten Dateien nicht wieder umbenannt werden.


----------



## Rokni (27. Juli 2004)

wow krass.. danke  das werde ich mir erstmal angucken


----------



## Rokni (28. Juli 2004)

noch eine frage.. wie kann man die JPG-Qualität der Bilder ändern und dann abspeichern


----------

